# vomiting



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

Lulu did threw up in the morning today. very little , some yellow foamy liquid. she ate her breakfast than. when i took her out at 11 for her break she did vomit once again, again same white stuff, little more than in the morning. she does like caughing/sneezing sounds when she is about to throw up. sometimes she does the sound but doesnt throw, but i can see she is very close to it. these episodes only last seconds. yesterday evening we mixed little rice and carrots in her food. i wander if that could be the cause. any input appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

when Kian was younger he did the same.
our vet told us not to walk him on an empty stomach, perhaps a few treats or something but not a full meal before his walk in the morning.
she also asked us to swth him to bland food for a few days, boiled chicken and boiled rice.

everytime he did that, which was once or twice a month we would switch his diet to the chicken/rice combo. 

we also made sure he would drink lots of water.


----------



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

i didnt take her out in the morning she did it right after i let her out of her crate. she is here with me at work and she does it every so often, every hour or so. almost seems like she is chocking, than she spit a little and it is gone.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh, that's quite frequent. I would take her to the vet and see what they say.


----------



## kgotto (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds a lot like kennel cough to me. My dog did the same exact thing. We thought she was vomiting but what was coming up was mucus. After about 3-4 days and a lot of cleaning on our part, she was just fine


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Yup sounds like kennel cough to me as well. Catan caught this as well. Maybe a quick trip to the vet is in order.


----------



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

yep, we actually realized that it is more caughing than vomiting, she got better in the evening, no episodes. she caughed once in the morning today so far. what causes kennel cough i wander? we gave her a bath twice this weekend as she came home soo dirty from running in mud. maybe that caused it. not sure


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

she could have picked it up from another dog.
has she been vaccinated for kennel cough? if so then she should be okay...according to our vet. 
A few months back Kian had a bad cough, loud and deep with wheezing, he sounded like an old man who had been a smoker for years.
Anyways, we took him and she mentioned that since he has been vaccinated for kennel cough that his body would just fight it off. They cannot vaccinate for every strain of kennel cough. She asked us to keep him out of dog parks and away from other dogs I believe it was for 7-10 days.
We did as told and he was fine. Never had an episode since.

Good luck.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

You should go check it out and let us know! My male Vizsla did it and the vet told us it was empty stomach syndrome. We gave him a pepcid at dinner and it helped. For about 3 weeks we save a little of his food at dinner to feed right before bed. He does it once a month now, instead of 1-3 times a week. 

But this sound different, if it is every hour.


----------



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

she stoped doing it after two day so we didnt take her to vet. she seems fine again. thanks for all the help


----------

